# BYU vs. TCU pick'em



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Let's see who can guess the score of tonight's game

BYU 17, TCU 24


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BYU 20 TCU 10


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU 35 TCU 17


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU 24
TCU 17


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

21 to 17
Blue prevails....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

pick a winner!!.










I personally hope BYU loses, but I'm afraid they'll come out on top. Oh well....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Twenty is the magic number. If BYU scores 20 points or more they will win. Otherwise TCU wins.

BYU 24
TCU 17


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I personally hope BYU loses, but I'm afraid they'll come out on top. Oh well....


I find that so odd how some have so much hate they can't see the big picture in how great an undefeated match up on 11/22 would be, not that I care, but focus on the forest not the little red dying tree.

Tough one, the Y does better when I am pessimistic, in that spirit I will say 28-31 TCU


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally hope BYU loses, but I'm afraid they'll come out on top. Oh well....
> ...


I have a friend that says a TCU win is better for Utah in the end, I don't see the logic. :? I want to see both teams go undefeated into their match at the end of the year, then see Utah win, hahaha.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


That is confusing, assuming U and Y win out they will likely stay fairly close in current rankings (not cpu polls), but if TCU were to win I don't think they would ever get as high as BYU currently is, point being that the U should also be cheering for the Y tonight as beating a higher ranked team on 11/22 would help them more, to make a very extreme and unrealistic assumption :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I have a friend that says a TCU win is better for Utah in the end, I don't see the logic.


Here is the logic. If TCU wins, then BYU drops to like 14 or 15 in the polls, and TCU climbs to 15-16. Then Utah has the chance to beat two ranked teams. If BYU wins tonight, TCU will drop out of the polls again and won't get back - period. So that leaves only a ranked BYU team on Utah's schedule. It is messed up, but I see it.

TCU should be ranked around 14-15 right now in my opinion. 6-1, with the only loss AT Oklahoma - and TCU held OU to the same score as the #1 ranked Texas? TCU is getting jobbed by the pollsters.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > I have a friend that says a TCU win is better for Utah in the end, I don't see the logic.
> 
> 
> Here is the logic. If TCU wins, then BYU drops to like 14 or 15 in the polls, and TCU climbs to 15-16. Then Utah has the chance to beat two ranked teams. If BYU wins tonight, TCU will drop out of the polls again and won't get back - period. So that leaves only a ranked BYU team on Utah's schedule. It is messed up, but I see it.
> ...


I guess I see that! Well I still want a undefeated match up for selfish reasons. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BYU 28 TCU 27
Another blocked field goal by the referees!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I guess I see that! Well I still want a undefeated match up for selfish reasons.


I do too. Over the past 20 years, this rivalry has become one of the best in the nation. Looking at the last three years - utahutes win in overtime, and the two years in a row BYU wins on freakish last second plays -it is great!

If this year's game has that much riding on it - winner goes to Fiesta Bowl for $18 million - loser gets Oregon State in the Vegas Toilet bowl - it will make the game that much better - and that much sweeter for the team that comes out on top.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > I have a friend that says a TCU win is better for Utah in the end, I don't see the logic.
> 
> 
> Here is the logic. If TCU wins, then BYU drops to like 14 or 15 in the polls, and TCU climbs to 15-16. Then Utah has the chance to beat two ranked teams. If BYU wins tonight, TCU will drop out of the polls again and won't get back - period. So that leaves only a ranked BYU team on Utah's schedule. It is messed up, but I see it.
> ...


I see said the blind man and I must agree with the latter paragraph, my thoughts exactly from earlier today!


GaryFish said:


> I do too. Over the past 20 years, this rivalry has become one of the best in the nation. Looking at the last three years - utahutes win in overtime, and the two years in a row BYU wins on freakish last second plays -it is great!


On one of the sports shows this morning it was ranked as the 4th best rivalry game this year, ahead of Okee/OSU according to Rivals.com or CBS sportsline.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> BYU 28 TCU 27
> Another blocked field goal by the referees!


Yea, that was really cool how the refs were able to get through the Washington line and smother that ball before it even got two feet off the ground. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

eather way who wins there going to win by 3.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What time and channel is the game on?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What time and channel is the game on?


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

VS (versus, the old OLN) 6 pm


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> VS (versus, the old OLN) 6 pm


thx


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

20-17 TCU wins


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.... wait... I've got one for you. What was it I said oh... about week 2 about putting Max Hall on his back? He's played like crap... why? He's had to rush throws, has made bad decisions and finally has had giant footsteps in his ears all night.... 8) Get em D!!!


----------

